# Vortex generators for the GTO?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

VORTEKZ UNIVERSAL ROOF VORTEX GENERATOR BLACK 10 PIECE:eBay Motors (item 300329370218 end time Aug-09-09 12:45:28 PDT)

Seem to be fairly popular on EVOs and STis.

I'm thinking about installing these on the NSX as well.

Anyone have experience with them for cars or planes?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Vortex genorators on planes are a necessity to smooth out airflow over certain areas. But, you are talking about a device that is flying along at upwards of mach .95. Honestly, and I am not a scientist or aeronautical engineer, I don't believe that at the speeds that cars travel they will do anything significant. My opinion, all show, no go.

mac


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

:agree Definitely


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If those are functional you would need functional aero parts first.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I like the wind tunnel pic:

"Wind tunnel testing diagram is based on previous research of a similar item"

You would think if they are going to show an example, it would be of the actual product.

Larry


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

This is an interesting find:

Tuft Testing - "Vortekz" vortex generators on 2003 Jetta Rear Window - Fuel Economy, Hypermiling, EcoModding News and Forum - EcoModder.com


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you should buy them and put them everywere, on the hood, front of the roof line, the windshield pillors, the back of the roof, the front edge of the trunk lid, and anywere else you can find room to glue them on! :cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Those and some 'Buick holes'.:willy:


----------

